# Sticky  What you need in your cat birthing box



## Siamese Kelly

Theirs a lot of peeps with pregnant ladys who don't know what to have in-essentials or for when kittens arrive,thought this thread with everyones help would be helpful so-whats in yours?
Fresh clean blankets
Fresh clean tea towels
Sterile scissors
Sterile hand lotion_like what they use in hospitals


----------



## Selk67U2

waterproof liner( to put under blankets)
Blankets, 
Old towels,
Hot water bottle,
Little box for kittens(to put in to keep warm with hot water bottle in case needed)
Kitten milk powder(in case of emergency)
Vets phone number


----------



## Rraa

Wendy's/Kelly's list plus
Kitchen roll for mopping up excess yucky bits and placentas
Rubbish bag for throwing out debris
Digital Scales for weighing babies 
Soft padding for laying babies on the scales so it is not too cold and hard for their tiny little bodies
Pen/pad etc in case you want to note the times of arrival, sexes, weights


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Rraa said:


> Wendy's/Kelly's list plus
> Kitchen roll for mopping up excess yucky bits and placentas
> Rubbish bag for throwing out debris
> Digital Scales for weighing babies
> Soft padding for laying babies on the scales so it is not too cold and hard for their tiny little bodies
> Pen/pad etc in case you want to note the times of arrival, sexes, weights


*all the above and not forgetting a comfy cushion for my bum and back as my girls like me to be with them all the way through delivery, *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Kitty stim,Nutra-drops are also great to have in for kitts and for 1st time mums that may need a little help Raspberry leaf either given orally or mixed in with their food from about the last 2/3 wks-helps with an easy birth


----------



## ShannonLouise.

Same as selk
Kitchen roll for mopping up excess yucky bits and placentas
Rubbish bag for throwing out debris
Digital Scales for weighing babies 
Soft padding for laying babies on the scales so it is not too cold and hard for their tiny little bodies
Pen/pad etc in case you want to note the times of arrival, sexes, weights
& Everything else.


----------



## Taylorbaby

So Far I have.

Sterile hand lotion
Iodine Spray
Replacement milk & Baby hand rearing kit (just incase, I like to be prepared!) 
Bed sheet all cut up to size
Towels
Box of Tissues / Kitchen Roll 
Hot water bottle & heat pad for mum & babies
Rubbish Bags
Scales
Paper & Pens / Pencil all headed with sex/weight/colour etc
Kitten id tags with own numbers (incase litters are due near each other so need to tell them apart)
Puppy pads good to put down I was told
Scissors

There also seems to be some good herbal / homeopathic remedies for birthing, I wasnt sure whether to buy any?


----------



## gerisdolly

incontinent pads they are great for the queen when she is given birth as they can easily be put in the bin after each kitten..a hot water bottle and some incontinent pads over it as the kittens arrive they are put on the pad and are warm but the kittens must be dryed first ..geri:yesnod:


----------



## kozykatz

A medium sized cardboard box would be fine - no need to spend loads or make anything fancy


----------



## alisondalziel

My box currently contains;

a few soft towels

pack of puppy training pads

alcohol hand gel

face cloths (i use one for each kitten)

tissues & sterile swabs

a kidney tray for placentas etc 

Plastic sack for rubbish

steel forceps 

nurse's scissors

iodine tincture

digital scales

caulophyllum pillules

Cimicat powdered milk

Catac foster feeding set & Lactol feeding bottle

Panacur liquid & syringes

Hot water bottle & Electric heat pad

Powdered Kitten Colostrum

Pro-Kolin

Nutri Drops

Bottle of Dopram V

I always take things too far lol


----------



## havoc

Have to say I've probably tried all sorts of kittening pens and at one time or another had most things on everyone's lists. Nowadays it's a cardboard box and I only ever seem to need some squares of rough towelling, kitchen roll and a carrier bag for rubbish. Never had forceps. What do you use forceps for?


----------



## Phoenix85

I don't have anywhere near as much as some of these lists! I prefer to be 'hands off'!

My list:

*Emergency vet number(s)

*Spare cardboard box and clean towels (although I leave them alone for 12 to 24hours, but will remove/replace the top towel she birthed on).

*phone (mobile is great for checking the time and in case you need to ring anyone)

*torch

*camera

That's about it lol.

I'm hands-off and the cats tend to know what they are doing. I don't seperate mums from babies.

The only things I am going to add to my list (after reading this) is a pen & paper to list times of birth (not weight, I won't weigh them as I don't like to seperate them at birth, I weigh them a day later) and also some ID collars in case there are any identical kittens.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

I would add zyklene to the list, as both my queens have gone slightly mad after delivery and become very anxious. Zyklene works wonders, apparently aconite 30c is good too for pregnancy related anxiety.


----------



## Nikki’sCoons

Hi completely new to the thread .. I’m a Maine coon breeder in the us .. registered with TICA .. I always like to keep miracle nipples on hand .. I preBoil them and let them sit in the hot water a couple of hours to loosen the rubber. There was another nipple system I saw that looked really interesting but I don’t recall the name .. it was a multi feeding system if I can find the link I’ll post it .. looked worth it to have


----------



## April Katido

Warming Disk, Sterile White Towels, Puppy pads, Calcium supplement, scale, latex gloves, bottle of red wine


----------

